# Crystals foal thread. [New pics 6/17]



## crystalsowner (Mar 3, 2014)

Everyone told me to post here, so here goes. I have been following my mini mare Crystal in her possible pregnancy since I took her in a trade June 29th 2013. She was said to be exposed to a paint stud since March 29th 2013. I have thought her to be pregnant for sure the last couple months but been unable to confirm. About a week ago the vet told me to do a test on her, the blood test was about $300 cause we are rural. Anyways, to gentle push my fist into the later part of her belly and see if I felt the foal, not only did i feel foal, but a very heavy kick or nudge.

These pics are from Feb 25th. Got a new camera about time for new ones. Hehe.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome to the foaling forum with some of the best and helpful aunties you'll ever be thankful for

with years of foaling experience. who will help you thru until baby comes and after

My opinion would be yes she is definitely in foal ...telling by her lopsided belly from the back

but i'll let the others ask all the important questions


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery!!! We love seeing pregnant mares and the advice on this board is the best!!! I know the other aunties are going to tell you we need photos of her hoo haw etc but I'll let them explain.

She looks pregnant to me too with her lopsided belly as Lori said.

Is this her first foal?

So glad to have you here!!! And Crystal is a pretty mare.


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you both.

Crystal is 19 yrs old and has had 6, maybe 7 foals that know of. One is unregistered but the lady thought it was by her.

I didn't take pics of her "hoo haw" because I dont see any change. He udder is just a bunch of hair. So I hadn't taken any of that either.

New pics coming in a few


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 3, 2014)

Let me add how pretty your girl is

the other aunties will probably be on this evening they keep late hours helping us watch our mares

aren't they wonderful !!!!


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 3, 2014)

Pics from today she was an antsy gal today LOL


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 3, 2014)

eagles ring farm said:


> Let me add how pretty your girl is
> 
> the other aunties will probably be on this evening they keep late hours helping us watch our mares
> 
> aren't they wonderful !!!!


Thank you. I just love her!! Shes so cute and spunky. She was my first mini ever, and I have already bought another mare because I love minis so much. Love her as well Her names Sadie Anyways Im off conversation LOL

Oh they are wonderful!! I have read some of the threads. I do not however look forward to the waiting. Im thinking my gal till has a month to go because her udder is just starting to grow a little Though she is becoming a picky eater and she never was before


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery





The Aunties on here are wonderful and will answer all your questions regarding crystal, which I might add is gorgeous !! There are a few of us on here eagerly waiting for our mares to foal.

Welcome Again , Sending you safe foaling vibes from Australia


----------



## JAX (Mar 3, 2014)

Yay another pretty mama to keep tabs on. I did have several mares that went somewhat off their feed as their foal was filling up the area. Good for you for coming here the aunties are the best!!!


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 3, 2014)

JAX said:


> Yay another pretty mama to keep tabs on. I did have several mares that went somewhat off their feed as their foal was filling up the area. Good for you for coming here the aunties are the best!!!


Did they all do this about the same time? Im a bit worried because shes starting to just pick at her food. Dont want her to do that for the next month If shes a month out.


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 3, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Welcome to the Nutty Nursery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. She is a furry beast Have you seen pics of her cleaned up without all her fur?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2014)

No would love to see some. Its the end of summer here so mine will be turning into furry little & Big critters soon enough.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey, great to see you and Crystal here at last - hopefully we can help Crystal safely produce a gorgeous little baby for you. Do ask any questions, however silly they may seem to you, and keep those pictures coming. As we are watching for foals world wide, there will normally be someone on line to help out if needed - indeed most of us are up during the nights as well during the foaling season in case help or advice is required.

And have a look at the pinned threads at the top of this forum - some useful advice stored there. Plus dont hang back from reading and joining in the other threads, we chat about anything while watching our precious girls - even been known to think up limericks and poems to while away the time. But I dont think it will be very long before the babies start arriving as many of the mares are getting close right now - sounds as though Gorgeous is going to be first in line!


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

She's such a pretty girl! And that lopsided belly is certainly indicative of a baby in there! We're glad you came to join us at last!


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 4, 2014)

Pics of Crystal not fury when I first got her Wow Id say she was a lot skinnier then LOL


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 4, 2014)

This was a couple months later.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 4, 2014)

I love her. She's a gorgeous mare!


----------



## JAX (Mar 4, 2014)

Nope not all at the same time and some last couple days and some for a couple weeks... never know with these girls!! If she goes for her hay instead of the grain I would wonder about ulcers possibly starting.


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 4, 2014)

She just picks at everything a bit. Eats a bit of every thing and pushs and pulls the rest apart.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2014)

It may just be something that she does as she gets closer to foaling - a lot of mares have funny quiry times/habits in late pregnancy. As long as she doesn't start to drop weight and keeps eatin something she should be ok for a while. Has she got access to grass, if so is she happy to graze?


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 4, 2014)

We have all dirt ground out where I live so I have to give her grass hay for her to get grass. She is free feed a bermuda grass. But she doesnt eat it lately. In the last week Ive just been cleaning it out every few days cause she doesnt eat it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 4, 2014)

She is a gorgeous pony and still looking good event tho shes carrying a little one. Looks like there will foals running all over this forum in the next month or so


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

If you start to notice any drop in her weight, I would add some alfalfa pellets or hay to her ration. That will give her a protein boost, and keep her tummy soothed!


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 4, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> If you start to notice any drop in her weight, I would add some alfalfa pellets or hay to her ration. That will give her a protein boost, and keep her tummy soothed!


I feed her a half a flake twice a day of alfalfa as well as the free feed bermuda. Should I maybe try some of the alfalfa pellets for something different you think? Or is it more soothing then the hay for the prego girls?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2014)

Is there any grass around where you could walk her for a nibble - might just get her eating again while she is having this problem. Not many of them will resist the chance for a 10 minute nibble of Dr Green! Sorry, cant help with your alfalfa question.


----------



##  (Mar 5, 2014)

The alfalfa hay is just great. I wasn't sure what kind of hay you were feeding, but the alfalfa should be just fine. If you feed grain, you can add a scoop of the alfalfa pellets to it as an extra boost, but as long as she's getting alfalfa, she should maintain her weight.


----------



## blueberryburlap (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh I'm a sucker for greys! She's stunning!!!

Will be paitently watching to see what she's got in there, sending good vibes that she's getting close and all goes smooth


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 5, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Is there any grass around where you could walk her for a nibble - might just get her eating again while she is having this problem. Not many of them will resist the chance for a 10 minute nibble of Dr Green! Sorry, cant help with your alfalfa question.


Umm not much grass, more weeds to be honest LOL.



blueberryburlap said:


> Oh I'm a sucker for greys! She's stunning!!!
> 
> Will be paitently watching to see what she's got in there, sending good vibes that she's getting close and all goes smooth


Thank you


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 6, 2014)

While I wait. Heres a pic of the sire to her baby. Not the best pic but all I got, cause I dont own him. Oh are those spots I see? What color you think he is?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure what colour, think ill leave that to the spots expert Diane





He s a lovely looking boy along with Crystal & should produce something Wonderful


----------



## chandab (Mar 6, 2014)

From that picture, he looks sorrel and white pinto, but I couldn't tell you pattern.


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 9, 2014)

We have "Udder" filling for sure


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

Fantastic! Hope you can take a picture or two for us!


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 3, 2014)

Wanted to bump this up as Crystal is getting closer. Udder has been slowly growing but no full. Yesterday I noticed her "female area" Is getting a bit more open. Laptop died so cant get pics on easily but will try tonight. Using my phone right now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 3, 2014)

Can't wait to see some pics , sounds like she is coming along fantastically


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

Sounds great. Can't wait to see more pictures of her, when you can.


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 11, 2014)

Should have a new laptop soon but not yet. Dont think i can post pics on here from my phone. Not much has changed with Crystal.


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2014)

Just give us verbal updates until you can post pictures. We start worrying when we don't hear anything, so we really appreciate you giving us this update!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2014)

Ditto what Diane posted - please keep in touch by posting until you can get the pics.


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 13, 2014)

Udders fuller today but not totally full. Her udder kind of folds in i guess cause she has had lots of babies but its like holding out and almost normal looking now. Supposed to have a laptop tuesday. In the meantime anyone have an email i can send pics to and they post for me?


----------



## Flame (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm on my mobile too and if you scroll to the bottom of this screen it should say full version, click on that and then it takes you to what u would see on your laptop u can upload pics from there




this is the only way I can do it too.

Good luck


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 14, 2014)

I saw that. Nothing happens when I click it.


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 14, 2014)

These are from a week ago. Testing if this works. Will post updates tomorrow if it works.


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 14, 2014)

Pics are from a week ago. Ill post updated ones tomorrow


----------



## Flame (Apr 14, 2014)

Really? Well that's not good



sorry I'm not much help


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 14, 2014)

Flame said:


> Really? Well that's not good
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I'm not much help


Oh got it. You helped! Thank you.


----------



## Flame (Apr 14, 2014)

Yay! I worked something out on here lol


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 21, 2014)

Heres new pics now that I got a camera. Taken today. Any opinions on how long she has? I really hate waiting Hehe.


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 21, 2014)

Few more pics


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow that is certainly one big baby poking out from the sides in your Pictures......

Ill wait for a few of the more experienced on here to comment, but I will say, Her udder has a little more development to undertake first. Her nipples will fill & start to point down. This may happen very quickly & she may not develop her bag until right before she foals.

I am very much looking forward to see what she has been hiding in there.

I don't think a mare would be completely satisfied during a pregnancy if she didn't insist on making her owners wait





Good Luck


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2014)

Her tummy is looking great, but she really needs to do quite a lot of shopping for her milk supplies! She does look as though she is carrying baby quite low so I would have expected to see more udder development by now, but as we all know, these girls have rarely read the rule book!!


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 22, 2014)

Thats what I thought. She looks like shes getting closer in alot of other ways. Her female area is starting to "get longer" and she looks like shes getting closer but shes had a little tiny bit of udder growth like three weeks ago but doesn't get anymore udder. Im wondering if shes gonna be one of the mares that doesnt get an udder til right before.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 22, 2014)

She's lovely. Think you have more time to go. Needs to roll the baby into place a little more and bag will (hopefully) fill. I let the other Aunties give you their more experienced opinion.


----------



## crystalsowner (Apr 22, 2014)

Was really hoping shed foal before it got super hot here. Im in AZ were up to 97 already. When you say you think she has more time to go you mean months? weeks? Yeah im getting impatient. lol


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2014)

Certainly not months! But if she's going to fill that udder a bit you may have a couple of weeks or so and even if she is one to foal 'without' a proper udder, I still think that she will fill it to a certain extent. But keep a good eye on it and on her and let us know how she progresses.


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm with Anna. I'd say she needs to work on the udder to, and that could be a matter of weeks, but certainly NOT months! Make sure she has lots of room to roll that little one into position. She's doing great.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2014)

Hows your lovely mare progressing ??


----------



## crystalsowner (May 4, 2014)

Slowly. LOL

Weve been a bit busy around here so luckily no foal yet. LOL.

She has a bit more of an udder, but really not much at all still.

But I have noticed that her belly has changed. Shes more sunkin with her back. And rather then being shaped like two basketballs one on each side she looks like theres a huge one down lower.one Shes also as every said been rolling alot. I will get some updated pics in the am.


----------



## crystalsowner (May 4, 2014)

Yesterday Crystal was laying down alot, and today she seems very aggitated. Not a comfortable mare. Usually shes very active and wanting to run and play, not today. She also looks like shes dropped more when I see her.

New pics taken this morning. You guys see progress? I know the udder still needs to grow... what you think? Im getting really excited and impatient lol. Wish I at least had a due date lol


----------



##  (May 4, 2014)

Well, she is still lopsided, and low, but baby is still laying sideways. I think she's got some elongation to do, and that will hopefully go along with her udder progressing. Keep the pictures coming every few days so we can look for the changes.


----------



## crystalsowner (May 4, 2014)

Thank you. I keep thinking she has a couple weeks to go, then the couple weeks pass and she barely looks any farther along. Haha. In about 3 weeks Ill have had her 11 months. So hmm...


----------



##  (May 4, 2014)

This year many ladies are taking their "sweet" time in producing their little ones for us. So the "norm" is 11 months, but they can carry longer if they choose! She's looking good, though.


----------



## crystalsowner (May 8, 2014)

Pics, I think I do see progress in 4 days. Though I realize she isnt there yet. Still not much of an udder.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 8, 2014)

Shes looking good , I agree with you , thinking some udder development is starting to take place. Baby still poking out the sides. Cant wait to see what she has been hiding


----------



## crystalsowner (May 8, 2014)

You and me both!! A friend down the road that has minis had an adorable mini colt born the other day. I went over and saw him and I was sooo jealous lol.


----------



## crystalsowner (May 12, 2014)

*smacks head* I hate waiting. Updated pics tonight.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 12, 2014)

Lol, You know Crystal can tell your waiting. I think that generally means she is going to cook it a little longer


----------



##  (May 13, 2014)

This is the hardest part......the waiting! But, I promise you'll completely forget about this frustration once your little one makes an appearance!!

Hang in there!


----------



## crystalsowner (May 13, 2014)

Pics from tonight. Her udder is so nothing!! I dont get it. Everywhere else I see signs shes progressing. Sorry shes dirty, darn white horse lol.


----------



## crystalsowner (May 13, 2014)

Udder from tonight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 14, 2014)

Her udder can fill very quickly , and with the Pic from behind it looks as tho Baby is still poking out the sides a little. A couple of good rolls can change that tho.


----------



## crystalsowner (May 16, 2014)

Still waiting, no big change. LOL. Everyone I know keeps asking, then when I say she hasnt had it I get "Are you sure shes pregnant?"


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2014)

Just tell them that she is cooking you something special!!


----------



##  (May 16, 2014)

Absolutely!


----------



## crystalsowner (May 16, 2014)

Good one, and that she is!!

Shes was the same tonight.


----------



## crystalsowner (May 19, 2014)

Still not looking much different. 10 days til I have owned her 11 months.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 19, 2014)

How about a couple more Pics for us all ?


----------



## crystalsowner (May 19, 2014)

Pics just taken.


----------



## crystalsowner (May 19, 2014)

Other pics, from today.


----------



## AnnaC (May 20, 2014)

Apart from her udder she's looking really good - maybe she will have a sudden shopping spree as she foals??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 22, 2014)

Any news ?


----------



## crystalsowner (May 23, 2014)

Thought for sure shed interrupt the graduation plans last night. But nope. Still no foal. Still progressing along very very slowly. Almost at 11 months since Ive had her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 25, 2014)

How Rude of her, she should of known to interrupt when you had plans.

Hows her Udder going ?


----------



## crystalsowner (May 25, 2014)

Ill get some updated pics tonight.



4 days til Ive owned her 11 months. She is acting really weird lately. She even came up to me lol. But she enjoys teasing me. Shes so cruel!! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 25, 2014)

A change in behaviour could be a sign you have been waiting for





Cant wait to see some updated pics


----------



## crystalsowner (May 25, 2014)

Ill get pics in a few hours. Sooo hot already ugh. I was hoping shed have it before it got hot. But it will get even hotter if she doesnt hurry up!!

I know she is changing in places, just not fast enough for me. LOL


----------



##  (May 25, 2014)

We ALL know that feeling!


----------



## crystalsowner (May 26, 2014)

I see progress in her personal area, right? Im I just seeing it? LOL

Pics from tonight.


----------



## crystalsowner (May 26, 2014)

But still not seeing it in the udder. Do you?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 26, 2014)

Not seeing it in the udder either, but that may not fill till right before she foals. Has she produced an udder in previous Pregnancies before foaling ?


----------



## crystalsowner (May 26, 2014)

Does her female area look more open to you?

No idea about previous foals. No past owners I talked to had any answers to that.


----------



##  (May 26, 2014)

She looks like she's showing progress, but like you said, not in the udder. But that can fill just before foaling or right at foaling, so she should be fine. I'd let the vet know that she's moving ahead with almost no udder, just so the vet has a heads up and can be prepared with a shot to bring in her milk....just in case.

Baby still laying a bit sideways, but moving forward. So, all is looking good.


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2014)

Good advice from Diane - of course she may suddenly fill that udder, but just in case .................................


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2014)

How is she ? Any progress ?


----------



## crystalsowner (May 28, 2014)

Quick update. Ill get pics tomorrow but i think i feel an udder starting. But her sides still poke ouy. You guys can tell me tomorrow. Tomorrow ill have had her eleven months


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2014)

Excellent - We will be looking forward to the Pictures


----------



## crystalsowner (May 29, 2014)

Pics from today. Excuse the dirty butt. She insists on going to the bathroom right before I take pics. Haha. You see what I see/feel? One side of her udder look like its bigger? Starting to fill?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 29, 2014)

Tried to cut and paste a couple of the udder Pics from earlier this month to the current one. ( Might to have to ask Diane to )

Looks like she may be starting to shop for that Udder


----------



## crystalsowner (May 29, 2014)

These pics are 5/13 5/19 5/23 and 5/29 before that it was pretty hairy and hard to tell.


----------



## crystalsowner (May 29, 2014)

PIcs are 5/04 and 5/29


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2014)

It does look as though something is happening? Come on Crystal, you are not being fair to us or your Momma - we need you to hurry up!!


----------



## crystalsowner (May 30, 2014)

Both sides are the same again now, both that full.


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 30, 2014)

Come on Crystal !!!


----------



## crisco41 (May 30, 2014)

good luck to you. happy foaling


----------



##  (May 30, 2014)

COME ON CRYSTAL!!!!!


----------



## crystalsowner (May 30, 2014)

My kitty ive had for 17 yrs is passing away today. If Crystal gives me a filly and soon it will be named Katie after my kitty. Sad day


----------



## AnnaC (May 31, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that you lost Katie - what a fabulous age she was!

Sending ((((HUGS))))


----------



## crystalsowner (May 31, 2014)

Thank you. I appreciate it. I find alot of peace in she was a very old lady that lived a very full life.

Still not much going on with Crystal. That mare, lol.


----------



##  (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry about your kitty, Katie! Great name, by the way -- my daughter's name is Katy....we had to go with the " y " since it was easier for her to write when she was a little one!

So, come on Katie! We're all waiting for your arrival!


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 1, 2014)

Udder is slowly growing, and shes rubbing and acting quite uncomfortable. I got some pics last night because her female area is looking more open as the days go by. But I went to load the pics and my cable isnt working right. Ugh. Im trying to load pics and its trying to charge the battery!! Gotta figure that out.

Castle- Thank you for that post. I have been upset over my kitty and that made me smile. But what if its a colt? LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 1, 2014)

Sounds like she is really starting to elongate beautifully. All part of her back end starting to relax for the arrival.

Cant wait for this little one to Land


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 1, 2014)

Heres the pics from yesterday. I feel like she changes everyday at this point. Still not much of an udder though.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 1, 2014)

From the last lot of Pics, whilst she still needs to go shopping to increase that udder I do believe I can see the nipples starting to separate.

Diane , Anna and the rest of the experienced Aunties, what do you think ?


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes they are. I could tell that when i checked her tonight. Udder is a bit fuller more so on one side then the other again. But got a lot to go.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 1, 2014)

She may do her grocery shopping quickly so be prepared. In saying that I know you are so all we are waiting on now is Crystal. And she will decide when the time is right


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes I can see a slight difference in that udder, so things are certainly happening! But baby still needs to move down a bit and forward before it is ready to arrive so time yet for that udder to fill more. Keep taking those great side on pics for us so we can see the changes in baby's position as, if her udder doesn't give us many clues as to how close she is to foaling, then her tummy 'position' will certainly help.


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 2, 2014)

Udder is still gaining in filling!! I will get pics again tomorrow night.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 2, 2014)

Perfect


----------



##  (Jun 3, 2014)

Sounds great!


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 3, 2014)

PIcs from tonight. Im I doing updates to often? LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 4, 2014)

Dont worry - we can never have too many pictures as it helps to see any changes taking place. Looks to me as though that udder is moving??


----------



##  (Jun 4, 2014)

NEVER too many pictures!! Crossing my fingers that she is getting that udder moving more and more in the next few days!


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 4, 2014)

Bit more udder today!! Yay.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2014)

Well done Crystal !!!! Keep on filling so you have plenty of supplies for when your little one arrives


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2014)

Good girl Crystal!!


----------



##  (Jun 5, 2014)

Keep it coming, Crystal!!!


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 5, 2014)

It keeps coming,more udder this morning, and I believe the foal maybe shifting positions again. Her belly looks different again. getting closer.



OMG I have no hair left. Now its getting bad, and Im getting soooo impatient.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2014)

Sounds exciting !!! Stay calm and relaxed for her, she will be looking to you for support.

Best of luck , I know its been a looooooong journey for you but the reward at the end will well and truly be worth it


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 5, 2014)

Left is today, right is two days ago. She seems to have flattened out on her sides quite a bit.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks as tho she maybe starting to drop.


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 8, 2014)

New pics tonight. I think her belly is getting there.


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay now Im confused. Still barely any udder. And her belly is back to looking like it did before? How does it look to you all? Is this mare ever gonna have her foal?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 10, 2014)

How has Crystal been the last few days ?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 10, 2014)

How far along is she supposed to be?


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 10, 2014)

Nothing much happening a bit more udder growth.

She was pregnant when i got her 11 months and almost 2 weeks ago. She was with a stud for three months before that.


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2014)

She's one confusing little mare. But I had one that foaled at 365 days like clock-work, so we'll have to wait and see. Come on Crystal!!


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad Im not the only confused one. LOL

I was thinking though. We talked about that she was not gonna get an udder. Well shes getting one now has been for about 2 weeks. That means its very possible her udder is gonna take about a month to fill. Which is pretty normal. Its just not the normal that shes gonna take 12 months to have it. LOL. But it makes sense as far as her udder growth. That make sense?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 11, 2014)

It sure does, some can go early some will go over the estimated due date. 4-6 is usually the time frame for udder growth.

Your doing a great job by monitoring her and keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 11, 2014)

Pics from tonight.


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 11, 2014)

Udder. Not much there, but a little.

Opinions? She isnt even close is she? *sighs* I dont get it.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 12, 2014)

Has a vet confirmed pregnancy?


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 12, 2014)

happy appy said:


> Has a vet confirmed pregnancy?


The vet has been following her for the 11 months and believes her to be in foal. His tech of 20 yrs felt heavy movement and is sure it was foal movement. But there was never a blood test done. So it is not confirmed that way. And I am aware that it is possible were all wrong and shes not in foal. LOL. But the vet believes its alot more likely she is gonna be one of those mares that goes close to 12 months. Only time will tell. I encourage you to read through the thread and look at pics when you have time and guess along with us. Is she in foal?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 12, 2014)

I have looked at all the pics and read most of the thread, just thought I missed something. Speaking as some one who was fooled a time or 2 on pregnancy, I have to say that I don't think she is in foal.


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 12, 2014)

happy appy said:


> I have looked at all the pics and read most of the thread, just thought I missed something. Speaking as some one who was fooled a time or 2 on pregnancy, I have to say that I don't think she is in foal.


For my learning experience because this is my first time dealing with a pregnant horse. Besides the lack of udder what makes you think shes not pregnant?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 13, 2014)

Her body shape really hasn't changed from the first photos that you posted.


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 16, 2014)

Updated pics from tonight. Her sides are sooo different looking from one another. Can their sides be different and it be their fat? Tried to get pics but not sure you can tell. Anyone see progression? Or does it look the same? She was rolling alot tonight, and for those wondering she does not have colic.


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 16, 2014)

More pics. Still not much for udder.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 17, 2014)

Can you take a side on one for me but down at her level. Does anyone else see a very lopsided tummy from behind ?


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 17, 2014)

So like the top two but at her level? I kind of forgot to do that their didnt I? I will do that in the morning.






Yeah. How can that be a "fat" belly?


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2014)

After 10 days without a phone line or the internet I'm back in operation - thank goodness! Cant wait to see the new pics but from those you have just posted she certainly looks as though 'something' is in there, but she's a bit of a mystery isn't she, bless her!


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 17, 2014)

Shes got me just going batty. I just keep saying to myself there is no way thats a fat belly. But where is the udder? And where is the foal? LOL

Welcome back Anna C


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 17, 2014)

Pics of her belly from her level, tonight. Sorry shes kind of a mess. Took them real quick as the sun was going down.


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 17, 2014)

She looks pretty much the same....poor girlie! Is there any change in attitude or appetite?


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 17, 2014)

Brooke S. said:


> She looks pretty much the same....poor girlie! Is there any change in attitude or appetite?


Pretty much the same as what? Im confused. Yes her appetite is very on and off. And she is acting very irritated and uncomfortable and moody. She really reminds me of a pregnant woman. Cranky. But it is getting pretty hot here. Im moody over it too. LOL


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 17, 2014)

Comparison pics. Left is 5/08 Right is 6/17


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 17, 2014)

Without going back thru your thread . What do u know from her previous pregnancies ? Maybe she's going to leave that udder till the end . ??

She is confusing , but I agree with Anna , definitely looks as tho something's in there. Just need that udder to get moving . If your noticing changes in her eating & behaviour habits , and it's eleven months plus now , stay with her as these maybe the signs / patterns in which she foals . Whether she does/doesn't happen to have carried the full term she's a lucky mare to have someone that cares for her like u do .


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 17, 2014)

No one I talked to could tell me about her precious pregnancies. I did alot of research into talking to people that owned her when I first got her. One person had pics of some of her foals. But didnt remember anything more about her. But those foals were born like ten yrs ago. So I dont blame them

I am totally confused. I still say there is no way she isnt pregnant. Even the vet says that. But he also says only way to know for sure is to have a blood test.

I have an all day festival to go to with my kids tomorrow. I will be gone from 8 am to 11 pm. So I bet she will have it tomorrow. J/K. But I have someone gonna keep an eye on her just in case.

Aww thank you. I appreciate that. I have loved animals since I was born. I love this mare very much. She has my heart.


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey, sorry I'm a little late to the party.... she is a tricky one to be sure... I need to look back at her histoy. have you upped her feed at all? has she got access to good grass or hay?

ok looking back at some of your pics she has that definite lopsidedness of a mare in foal...
this is an example of my mare, she is 270 days in foal... see the lopsidedness? one of the fun signs of a baby in there =D 

(I'm going to get in trouble from the Auntie's now for this teaser photo of Suzie hehe )

have you been able to feel foal movement at all? put your hand just in front of her udder or on her flanks and you should feel movement



especially at breakfast or dinner time  or after she has gone for a race around the paddocks hehe


----------



##  (Jun 18, 2014)

Cassie......YES, you're in trouble now. So, you know how to fix it and stay out of trouble.....and you'd BETTER do it!


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 18, 2014)

No I have not upped her feed since the day I got her.

But I do feed very good quality hay. The best I can find.


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

how is she looking tonight? 
have you been able to feel movement at all?


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 19, 2014)

I felt movement about a month ago but havent been able to feel much lately.

Well about a week to go til we have our answer. Though I was sure she was pregnant because of time Ive come to the conclusion that she probably isnt pregnant. After next we me and the vet are gonna be talking about a weight lose, and excerise program. As it seems I have a mini that is growing increasingly fat. I will focus more on the excerise then then diet though, I realize this.

Thank you for all your time and kind words. The wait was better because of all of you. I am sad she is not gonna have a cutie foal. But I love my gal all the same. Glad I did buy her that buddy. Hubby didnt want me to cause he was sure shed have a foal. haha.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you, but like you, I realise that time is marching on and that lack of udder is proving a worry. Looking forward to hearing what your vet has to say. Oh please can we have a few more pics of her lovely buddy, how's she progressing?


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 22, 2014)

Everytime I look at her I cant believe shes not pregnant. She looks pregnant to me. Her sides even look like they are dropping and changing. How does fat do that?


----------

